# Looking for a cpc position in Md, DC, VA, area.



## sworku (Mar 2, 2011)

SELOME WORKU
1 Suncroft Court ■ Silver Spring, MD 20904 ■ 301-873-6339 ■ selome@verizon.net

Objective:
Seeking a Medical Coder position in a clinic/hospital where I can utilize my computer and medical apparel knowledge and strong organizational abilities as a certified professional coder.
Skills:
	In-depth knowledge of coding techniques and guidelines of medical coding 
	Very sound knowledge of medical terminology, Anatomy
	Knowledge of ICD-9, CPT-4, HCPCS level II, and DRG's, Medi Soft, Lytec
	Experienced in medical coding more than 2 year with the computer skills
	Expertise with insurance medical billing 
	Customer service and office administration
	Proficient in Microsoft Office, Excel, Outlook
	Excellent in communication, interpersonal and organizational skills including attention to detail

Education: 
Certified Professional Coder, (CPC)

Medical Coding Diploma - Coding Academy of America, Baltimore, Maryland / 2010

Physician Office Administration (Billing and Coding) - Montgomery College, Takoma Park, MD/ 2009

Employment: 
Medical Receptionist/Biller /Coder – Medical Practice of Drs. R. & P. Limpuangthip, Greenbelt, MD/
Apr. 2009 – Dec. 2010  
	Coding medical records (consultations and surgeries)
	Respond to queries from patients and insurance companies
	Verification from insurance for eligibility; and Pre- authorization  for surgical procedures
	Maintain patient demographic information/data collection systems
	Processed specimen collections for pickup and shipment to laboratories
	Participate in development of organization procedures and update of forms and manuals, while ensuring confidentiality
	Followed up on submitted claims; monitored unpaid claims, initiated tracers; resubmitted claims as necessary
Accounting clerk- Day and Night, Washington DC / Sep. 2006 – Jul. 2007
	Efficient cash handling, handled bank deposits, opening/closing of facilities
	Customer representative
Customer Service/Administrative Assistant (Human Resources) – Four Seasons Hotel/Towne Park, Washington, DC/ 1996-2005  
	Solid work experience in customer service environment
	Reconcile revenue accurately and generate report
Medical Coding Associate – Columbia Hospital for Women, Washington, DC/ 2001-2002
	Assembling medical records
	Preparing medical records for microfilming

*References available upon request.


----------

